# Anyone Here Have A Red Eye Alligator Skink



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys, I've always heard about a red eye alligator skinks but I have never actually seen one. It would be great if you could post a pic here if you have one thanks.


----------

